
What HN readers think of remote work - codydillabough
Hi HN,<p>So last week I launched www.letsgoremote.ca on hackernews and was fortunate enough to draw enough interest to receive thousands of responses to my remote work quiz &amp; recommendation system.<p>Since then I have updated the quiz and recommendation functionality substantially and built a feature that now allows you to see how you &quot;stack up&quot; relative to your peers. Once again any feedback&#x2F;comments would be absolutely amazing.<p>==========<p>I HAVE ATTACHED THE FINDINGS IN A COMMENT BELOW AS IT WAS TOO LONG FOR THE ORIGINAL POST<p>==========<p>Thank you for all who filled out the quiz on the first go around, I spent another weekend on this project to update it considerably based on feedback and would once again love any suggestions&#x2F;feedback, apologies if it is still a little rough around the edges.<p>I genuinely hope that this could help steer at least one company towards a more positive remote work experience.<p>So if anyone wants to chat in further or has questions about how to improve their own business experience, they can also send me an email at hi@letsgoremote.ca and I would be happy to hop on a quick video call and offer any assistance I can.<p>Cody
======
codydillabough
Results from [https://www.letsgoremote.ca](https://www.letsgoremote.ca)

INDIVIDUALS

\- An overwhelming 79.8% of the individuals enjoy WFH

\- Just under half of the individuals claim to have "expert" level of
experience working from home, 84% of these individuals enjoy WFH, but you have
to assume that there is some degree of self-selection going on here

\- Of the individuals who like WFH, 82% had a good "home office" setup

\- The largest problems tended to be: focusing, missing the office, and
feeling isolated in that order

\- The largest problem that people wrote in was that there isn't a clear
separation between work and home life and they are working more hours from
home

\- For people who missed their office, the main reasons were: saying hi to
coworkers (73%) and getting out of the home (70%). These were considerably
higher than too many distractions at home (19%) and too much noise at home
(5%)

\- If an individual complained about being bored, they are only 66% likely to
enjoy WFH

If an individual says they don't have a routine, they are only 58% likely to
enjoy WFH

\- Pretty much the only subgroup of people who disliked WFH more than enjoyed
it were people who complained about missing dressing up for the office

\- People expressed an interest in wanting to learn an additional language,
code, personal finance and then cook in descending order.

EMPLOYERS

\- The top problems for employers were 1) maintaining a sense of community:
57%, 2) maintaining employee morale: 50% and 3) keeping employees accountable:
43%. Problems with morale were amplified in "expert" remote companies

\- Chat was by the most common source of communication (75%)

\- Spanning multiple timezones made no significant impact on whether or not
the company had problems with maintaining a community and/or employee morale

\- Just under half the companies typically communicate with whiteboards

\- The main employee count range tended to be from 10-80

\- The most common project management style was a good ol' fashioned
checklist.

